# Metformin



## Leslene (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi i have been newly diagnosed with type 2 diabetes and been given metformin. I have to take 1 tablet for 2 weeks and then increase it to 2 a day. I've been taking it for a week now and my vision is blurred i'm suffering dizzy spells and have a constant headache. Does anyone know if these side effects will ease off or just get worse because i'm concerned about my vision. The blurriness seems to be getting worse and worse each day. Any advise would be gratefully received.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi Leslene, welcome. I used to take Metformin but apart from the, er, gastric side effects didn't have anything else like blurry vision or headaches. I'm sorry you are suffering these, but can't advise apart from going back to your GP. Perhaps others can offer advice?


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 25, 2017)

Leslene said:


> Hi i have been newly diagnosed with type 2 diabetes and been given metformin. I have to take 1 tablet for 2 weeks and then increase it to 2 a day. I've been taking it for a week now and my vision is blurred i'm suffering dizzy spells and have a constant headache. Does anyone know if these side effects will ease off or just get worse because i'm concerned about my vision. The blurriness seems to be getting worse and worse each day. Any advise would be gratefully received.


Hi Leslene...blurred vision can be one of the less common side effects of taking Metformin...if you read your instructions that came with the medication it will advise you what action to take...in this instance it will tell you to speak to your doctor...believe you need to contact your them and ask for advice...if any side effect is causing you difficulty then you must to speak to a professional who will advise you whether to continue with the medication...given this is an uncommon side effect and you are also experiencing dizziness and a continuous headache I would urge you to call your local surgery as soon as possible and seek their advice...if they are closed and you feel you cannot wait...then ring 111...it is just a phone call that is what they are there for ...and hopefully it will put your mind at rest


----------



## grovesy (Jan 25, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## James 048 (Jan 25, 2017)

Leslene said:


> Hi i have been newly diagnosed with type 2 diabetes and been given metformin. I have to take 1 tablet for 2 weeks and then increase it to 2 a day. I've been taking it for a week now and my vision is blurred i'm suffering dizzy spells and have a constant headache. Does anyone know if these side effects will ease off or just get worse because i'm concerned about my vision. The blurriness seems to be getting worse and worse each day. Any advise would be gratefully received.


Hi Leslene 
Welcome to the forum ,hope you get the answers you badly need .all  I can say is when I was first diagnosed I suffered from blurred vision along with other obvious syntoms, for me taking metformin and following medical advice re: healthy diet and exercise  all my syntoms were gone inside aprox 10 days .


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 25, 2017)

I was started on the same dose end of last November.  I didn't have blurry vision I just had a complete change of vision.  My longstanding shortsightedness was no more and my okay reading vision was also gone so for 3 weeks I dumped my glasses for driving and TV and bought some ready readers for close work, using mobile phone etc.  I had my eyes checked by optician during this time and she told me a change in vision as your BG levels reduce can be normal and she gave my eyes a good check over, took pictures and review etc. but told me to wait at least another month before having my prescription changed.  Good advice as after 3 weeks my eyes were back to normal.

Given you have dizziness as well which is listed as a rare side effect you should seek medical advice.  Also go see optician.  Don't buy new glass, explain your diagnosis (your eye checks are now free) so at least you can check your eyes are healthy.


----------



## Leslene (Jan 26, 2017)

Thank you for all the replies i have been to see gp and he has now given me the slow releasing metforlin. I have to see how this goes and if i'm still suffering then they will look at trying a different medication. 

I have to admit at the minute i'm struggling as i'm never ill so to be told i have type 2 diabetes was a shock.  I'm still in the learning stage so if i ask what appears to be a silly question please bare with me. I'm a beginner and still trying to come to terms with it all.  Thanks again for all advise.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 10, 2017)

I was diagnosed in Feb 2016  type 2.  I was put on metformin 500mg one in the morning, rising to 2 a day the second week.  However, for want of a better description, after 3 days I had the most awful gastric problems as described as a known side effect on the patient information leaflet.   I contacted the surgery and they put me on glicazide which I took for 3 weeks and low and behold I put five pounds on, so since I don't need help in that direction, I asked to be taken off it.  I was then put on forxiga dapagliflozin 10mg one a day.   However, once again I had problems of the skin kind, horrendous, but I persevered from April until 3 days ago, when I went to see my GP on a different matter and mentioned, wondering if I could try Metformin again to see if it was a coincidence as I've been plagued by intermittent gastric problems which they've not been able to get to the bottom (no pun intended) of since 2011.  So I started back on Metformin yesterday.

I take one 500mg with or just after breakfast, and the 2nd with or just after my main evening meal.   These are not SR infact I didn't know you could get those until I read the forum.   Well the gastric problems have started again this afternoon, but I'm prepared to carry on, and just wondered if the side effect will eventually stop - does anyone know?


----------



## grovesy (Feb 10, 2017)

Some people find the effects lessen if you reduce your Carbohydrate intake aswell.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 10, 2017)

Leslene said:


> Thank you for all the replies i have been to see gp and he has now given me the slow releasing metforlin. I have to see how this goes and if i'm still suffering then they will look at trying a different medication.
> 
> I have to admit at the minute i'm struggling as i'm never ill so to be told i have type 2 diabetes was a shock.  I'm still in the learning stage so if i ask what appears to be a silly question please bare with me. I'm a beginner and still trying to come to terms with it all.  Thanks again for all advise.



Hi Leslene ,Welcome . It does take a while to get over the shock.  I hope the slow release Metformin has no unwanted side effects, 
On here their is no such thing as a silly question ! I can't say the same about our answers though . All joking aside you ask away and we'll do our best


----------



## Ljc (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi again Leslene. In the pinned section at the top of the newbies say hello here forum , scroll down to the T2 section, you'll find interesting  info plus links to books and if your gp won't provide one,  (a glucose meter that is the cheapest one to self fund that we know of) most don't unless we're on meds that can cause hypo's (low blood sugar)
To be honest  testing ourselves is the only way we can find out which carbs affect us badly.
Here is The link to the thread mentioned above. "Useful links for people new to diabetes"
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/useful-links-for-people-new-to-diabetes.10406/


----------



## Bubbsie (Feb 10, 2017)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I was diagnosed in Feb 2016  type 2.  I was put on metformin 500mg one in the morning, rising to 2 a day the second week.  However, for want of a better description, after 3 days I had the most awful gastric problems as described as a known side effect on the patient information leaflet.   I contacted the surgery and they put me on glicazide which I took for 3 weeks and low and behold I put five pounds on, so since I don't need help in that direction, I asked to be taken off it.  I was then put on forxiga dapagliflozin 10mg one a day.   However, once again I had problems of the skin kind, horrendous, but I persevered from April until 3 days ago, when I went to see my GP on a different matter and mentioned, wondering if I could try Metformin again to see if it was a coincidence as I've been plagued by intermittent gastric problems which they've not been able to get to the bottom (no pun intended) of since 2011.  So I started back on Metformin yesterday.
> 
> I take one 500mg with or just after breakfast, and the 2nd with or just after my main evening meal.   These are not SR infact I didn't know you could get those until I read the forum.   Well the gastric problems have started again this afternoon, but I'm prepared to carry on, and just wondered if the side effect will eventually stop - does anyone know?


Hi Annette...I have been taking Metformin since July 2016...when I first started I had exactly the same problems...horrendous...however after the first two weeks the side effects began to subside...now I am fine with them...there is the occasional day where the problems can arise...that does depend on what I have been eating...how long have you been taking them for this time?...it's  not clear from your post...I believe it can take your system a while to get used to them...if the Metformin exacerbates the gastric problems you already have...then I would return to your GP and ask for the extended release version.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 10, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Some people find the effects lessen if you reduce your Carbohydrate intake aswell.


thanks grovesy I will try that tomorrow, I've taken immodium instants to see how it goes.  I wanted to be able to take Metformin because I know it's one of the best for type 2 and usually works well, and as you know some people don't get many side effects, guess we're all differemnt.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 10, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Hi Annette...I have been taking Metformin since July 2016...when I first started I had exactly the same problems...horrendous...however after the first two weeks the side effects began to subside...now I am fine with them...there is the occasional day where the problems can arise...that does depend on what I have been eating...how long have you been taking them for this time?...it's  not clear from your post...I believe it can take your system a while to get used to them...if the Metformin exacerbates the gastric problems you already have...then I would return to your GP and ask for the extended release version.



Hi Bubbsie, this is only my 2nd day on Metformin, and if I remember correctly when I was on them last March, I also only lasted less than a week.  So I think I'll try to stick to them and if after another week it's the same problem, I may ask for the SR ones, thanks.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 10, 2017)

I have remembered I have seen the occasional poster say they have been better changing to a different brand. I do take the Slow Release version and I think in the past I have counted I have had 3-4 differnt brands. Though for the last 2 years I have been prescribed a specific brand, though I did not ask for this. I suspect my CCG have recommended this brand be prescribed.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Feb 10, 2017)

I had the stomach issues on and off during the first two or three weeks, luckily for me I was always at home and it was not everyday.  I know my mother-in-law suffered as well when she first took them.  I hope it settles down.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 10, 2017)

I was told last year when they put me on them, because often this is the first med when newly diagnosed, that this was the expected side effect, and it is also supposed to be a good drug with other health benefits which is why I'd like to persevere.   Luckily these days I am at home all the time.


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 10, 2017)

(Temporary) changes in vision are a common side-effect of D in the early stages. They are due to the excess sugar distorting your lenses (IIRC), and usually go away once your sugar levels are under control.


----------



## Grogg1 (Feb 10, 2017)

I was prepared for the Met side effects and bought myself a Radar key as I like to go out walking and usually the loo without a queue, or sometimes the only loo is the disabled one.  Thankfully I've never had cause to use it but if your are nervous going out due to bathroom issues it might be worth you buying one.  https://crm.disabilityrightsuk.org/radar-nks-key

One side effect I do get from Met is a roughish coating on my teeth.  I reduced to one a day to see if it improved and it did but I'm persevering with 2 a day as prescribed until my first review.  I just keep a toothbrush and paste in my desk in work and clean my teeth throughout the day.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 11, 2017)

thanks Grogg1 I seem to have settled, but right now I have other issues which are making my life hell.  Due to my eyesight issues (not diabetic related) I can't drive and I'm stuck at homje, whenever I go somewhere I have to go by taxi I live six miles from town and it's costing me a fortune.  Went to have a cataract removed on Wed and they wouldn't do it because my BP was too high, so I now have to wait yet again.
Doc has put me on 2 meds for BP.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 11, 2017)

I took Metformin and also a statin for about 5 weeks - they made my life unbearable so I stopped them and have relied on eating according to Atkins. It is a far better alternative and my doctor doesn't even want to speak to me to find out how I made the improvements. The diabetes educator from the local hospital is totally miffed. The nurse at the surgery, however, is delighted.


----------



## Grogg1 (Feb 11, 2017)

Annette&Bertie said:


> thanks Grogg1 I seem to have settled, but right now I have other issues which are making my life hell.  Due to my eyesight issues (not diabetic related) I can't drive and I'm stuck at homje, whenever I go somewhere I have to go by taxi I live six miles from town and it's costing me a fortune.  Went to have a cataract removed on Wed and they wouldn't do it because my BP was too high, so I now have to wait yet again.
> Doc has put me on 2 meds for BP.



If you cannot drive you should be entitled to a free bus pass.  If your licence has been temporarily revoked this is enough proof.  You should also apply for PIP (used to be DLA) as you have a mobility need.

https://www.gov.uk/apply-for-disabled-bus-pass


----------



## KaSa (Feb 11, 2017)

I was Dx in July 2016 but wasn't put on Metformin till Oct 2016. I don't think they are working for me, I didn't measure my BG levels until 3 weeks ago when the nurse gave me one of those BG meters, I take metformin in the mornings and evenings but my levels remain high, even though I watch my carbs and exercise. I did speak to a family GP who said that it could be that metformin is not aggressive enough for and that I may need something else. I haven't had any side effects since taking metformin, they just don't lower my levels 

oops and welcome @Leslene


----------



## Grogg1 (Feb 11, 2017)

KaSa said:


> I was Dx in July 2016 but wasn't put on Metformin till Oct 2016. I don't think they are working for me, I didn't measure my BG levels until 3 weeks ago when the nurse gave me one of those BG meters, I take metformin in the mornings and evenings but my levels remain high, even though I watch my carbs and exercise. I did speak to a family GP who said that it could be that metformin is not aggressive enough for and that I may need something else. I haven't had any side effects since taking metformin, they just don't lower my levels
> 
> oops and welcome @Leslene


  How much have you lowered carbs?  How high were  you to start with?  I worried that my levels were so high I was late onset type 1 but my levels have reduced dramatically but so has my carb intake.


----------



## KaSa (Feb 11, 2017)

Grogg1 said:


> How much have you lowered carbs?  How high were  you to start with?  I worried that my levels were so high I was late onset type 1 but my levels have reduced dramatically but so has my carb intake.



@Grogg1 
I have lowered my carb intake a lot and hoping to lower it even more as I am stressing out that my levels are not going down much. To start with when I was first diagnosed it was 10.8, I told the nurse no way are you putting me on any medication, we agreed I diet and exercise for 3 months and then check again, within those 3 months I lost over 2 stone, stopped smoking/vaping/exercise my a$$ off, cut out just about all the junk meals from my food, only to be told when I went back 3 months later that my levels have gone up to 15.5, last blood test I had 3 weeks ago level was 14.3 so was told to increase the metformin dosage. Stressing about my levels not going down even with medication/exercise is most likely making them go up !!!


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 11, 2017)

Drummer said:


> I took Metformin and also a statin for about 5 weeks - they made my life unbearable so I stopped them and have relied on eating according to Atkins. It is a far better alternative and my doctor doesn't even want to speak to me to find out how I made the improvements. The diabetes educator from the local hospital is totally miffed. The nurse at the surgery, however, is delighted.


thanks for the reply, funnily enough I've been reading a lot about the Atkins, and I've also found a website which has low carb and no carb stuff, which I might pursue - congratulations sounds as if you're doing well.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 11, 2017)

Grogg1 said:


> If you cannot drive you should be entitled to a free bus pass.  If your licence has been temporarily revoked this is enough proof.  You should also apply for PIP (used to be DLA) as you have a mobility need.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/apply-for-disabled-bus-pass


Grogg1 thanks but I'm hoping my situation is temporary and it's a real pain at the moment having to go everywhere by taxi not to mention the cost.  If, however, it becomes a permanent thing then I shall seriously look at PIP or sell my house and move back to town.

I already have a free bus pass, I rarely use it as it's a form of transport I loathe, but at the moment I don't even see well enough to walk to and get on and off a bus, so it's ruled out right now.  I hope in the coming couple of months to have these issues resolved.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 11, 2017)

I did Atkins years ago, for a long time, and I suspect I have been diabetic for a long time - I had no symptoms, or I thought I didn't, only now when I am getting low BG levels I am thinking - that's different.
I use Dr Atkins New Diet Revolution, not the modern versions. I eat fat, put cream in my coffee and on my berries and my cholesterol has dropped far more than when having porridge then falling asleep and suffering sleep apnoea. I feel so much younger now.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 12, 2017)

from dieting yoyo over the years, one of the things I learned a long time ago is, low fat means high carb, so when you say you have full fat, I agree with you as I do also, just that I watch because I'm trying to keep control of my diabetes and lose weight.  I think I was diabetic for a couple of years before it was diagnosed.  One of the symptoms which might be related is that I often fell into a very deep sleep and it would last for a couple of hours, not your 30 min nap as people thought I was talking about, this was a really deep sleep, in fact it would be my little dog that would wake me up.   This tended to happen after a big meal, or when I'd eaten something from the diet point of view that I shouldn't have, bear in mind I didn't know I was diabetic so I think that was an earlier sign for me.


----------



## Bubbsie (Feb 12, 2017)

Annette&Bertie said:


> thanks Grogg1 I seem to have settled, but right now I have other issues which are making my life hell.  Due to my eyesight issues (not diabetic related) I can't drive and I'm stuck at homje, whenever I go somewhere I have to go by taxi I live six miles from town and it's costing me a fortune.  Went to have a cataract removed on Wed and they wouldn't do it because my BP was too high, so I now have to wait yet again.
> Doc has put me on 2 meds for BP.


Annette...might not be ideal for you....just wondering if for anything 'hospital' or clinic related could you try patient transport...there was a period when I was attending a clinic daily for two weeks...I was fortunate to have someone drive me...but many of the patients who couldn't drive used the patient transport services...appears you have a lot of things happening at once...diabetes...eye problems...weight...give yourself a break ...you're clearly under pressure and that can be overwhelming...you can't tackle everything at once...slow down a touch and prioritise the most difficult...hopefully with the medication your BP will settle down and you can have that cataract attended to.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi Bubbsie, you're right I do have a lot at the moment and I'm afraid I never give myself a break - the nature of the beast.  Patient transport timewise is no good to me because I live alone and have a wee dog who's rarely separated from me, as he went in the car no matter where I was going.  My car has been sitting undriven in my driveway since the end of October.   On Wed last I was booked at 8.15am to have a cataract removed from my left eye, patient transport as you possibly realize can be away from your house for hours as you have to wait for them to pick up and take back home other patients, I couldn't have left my wee dog for as long as that.  I had to get a taxi from my house to the hospital 4 miles away and the return was £20, later that day I had to get a taxi from my house to my GP surgery six miles away return, my total outlay (not for the first time in a day) was £52.   When I went through the initial eye check etc on Wed they took my BP which was sky high meaning they refused to do the surgery so I was back home an hour and a half later, very upset so I then had to make the appt with my GP so that he could put me on some kind of meds to reduce the BP so that I can have the surgery

I can't use buses because I'm short sighted and with the cataract being on my only goodish eye, I can't judge where my feet are in relation to the edge of the kerb etc, and I can't cross the road as I can't see with any degree of certainty how far away the oncoming traffic is, so if I don't call a taxi I have no other way to get around.  I was also sad when the nurse at the hospital after taking my already high BP told me that they have to be careful because I'm also diabetic and thus prone to infection, they would not run the risk of causing with the raised BP my eye heamoraging, I understand all of that, so it needs to come down.


----------



## Bubbsie (Feb 12, 2017)

Annette&Bertie said:


> Hi Bubbsie, you're right I do have a lot at the moment and I'm afraid I never give myself a break - the nature of the beast.  Patient transport timewise is no good to me because I live alone and have a wee dog who's rarely separated from me, as he went in the car no matter where I was going.  My car has been sitting undriven in my driveway since the end of October.   On Wed last I was booked at 8.15am to have a cataract removed from my left eye, patient transport as you possibly realize can be away from your house for hours as you have to wait for them to pick up and take back home other patients, I couldn't have left my wee dog for as long as that.  I had to get a taxi from my house to the hospital 4 miles away and the return was £20, later that day I had to get a taxi from my house to my GP surgery six miles away return, my total outlay (not for the first time in a day) was £52.   When I went through the initial eye check etc on Wed they took my BP which was sky high meaning they refused to do the surgery so I was back home an hour and a half later, very upset so I then had to make the appt with my GP so that he could put me on some kind of meds to reduce the BP so that I can have the surgery
> 
> I can't use buses because I'm short sighted and with the cataract being on my only goodish eye, I can't judge where my feet are in relation to the edge of the kerb etc, and I can't cross the road as I can't see with any degree of certainty how far away the oncoming traffic is, so if I don't call a taxi I have no other way to get around.  I was also sad when the nurse at the hospital after taking my already high BP told me that they have to be careful because I'm also diabetic and thus prone to infection, they would not run the risk of causing with the raised BP my eye heamoraging, I understand all of that, so it needs to come down.


I wasn't sure it would be useful...just wondered if you considered it... hard with so many health issues to deal with all at once...clearly difficult to identify your priorities...can I just ask once the cataract has been removed...will you be able to drive again...not immediately...but soon after?...because our medical problems are often dealt with as emergencies no account is taken of the financial problems we can incur...I do understand how difficult it is...little contact with the NHS until June last year...then one thing after another...kept me off work for almost six months...and I am self employed...crippling financially... plus the added stress will do little to reduce your BG & BP...once the medication does its work how soon can they re-schedule the surgery... hoping things level out soon for you...and Bertie (take it that's the wee dog) sounds like a great comfort to you...one more thought why not give the DUK helpline a call...perhaps they could give you some advice about your dilemma...possible assistance...worth a try Annette.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 12, 2017)

Annette&Bertie said:


> Hi Bubbsie, you're right I do have a lot at the moment and I'm afraid I never give myself a break - the nature of the beast.  Patient transport timewise is no good to me because I live alone and have a wee dog who's rarely separated from me, as he went in the car no matter where I was going.  My car has been sitting undriven in my driveway since the end of October.   On Wed last I was booked at 8.15am to have a cataract removed from my left eye, patient transport as you possibly realize can be away from your house for hours as you have to wait for them to pick up and take back home other patients, I couldn't have left my wee dog for as long as that.  I had to get a taxi from my house to the hospital 4 miles away and the return was £20, later that day I had to get a taxi from my house to my GP surgery six miles away return, my total outlay (not for the first time in a day) was £52.   When I went through the initial eye check etc on Wed they took my BP which was sky high meaning they refused to do the surgery so I was back home an hour and a half later, very upset so I then had to make the appt with my GP so that he could put me on some kind of meds to reduce the BP so that I can have the surgery
> 
> I can't use buses because I'm short sighted and with the cataract being on my only goodish eye, I can't judge where my feet are in relation to the edge of the kerb etc, and I can't cross the road as I can't see with any degree of certainty how far away the oncoming traffic is, so if I don't call a taxi I have no other way to get around.  I was also sad when the nurse at the hospital after taking my already high BP told me that they have to be careful because I'm also diabetic and thus prone to infection, they would not run the risk of causing with the raised BP my eye heamoraging, I understand all of that, so it needs to come down.


Some patient transport is done by volunteers and they drive thier own cars.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 12, 2017)

thanks Buggsie, I'll keep you posted - to be honest when I was diagnosed I went into a depression, I did not want or expect to be given T2 news, one of my late uncles had diabetes, and my brother who is 10 years younger than me was diagnosed T2 15 years ago, so I guess it was bound to happen, even if I wasn't overweight.  Sometimes I feel sorry for myself and life sucks, but I also realize there are people much worse than me.  I have the addition of worrying about my badly disabled husbnd from whom I separated in 2006 but he lives 15 miles away and I'm his contact with the outside world, as well as his driver.  I take him banking, shopping, doctor's appointments and hospital appointments, so for the period I've been unable to drive he has had to also stay indoors.  I always coiok food for him, put it in cartons and fill his freezer once a month.   He relies on me (he always has) for support mentally) so this has not just affected me.

I'm not sure how soon thereafter I shall be able to drive, possibly within a few weeks, I suppose they will tell me.  Oddly enough I don't know about anyone else, but I keep hearing about people who had successful cataract removal and were driving within days.  This whole thing has upset me greatly and I'm not exaggerating, plus being stuck in the house is doing my head in - well you can imagine.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 12, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Some patient transport is done by volunteers and they drive thier own cars.


Groovesy yes I know, unfortunately not in my area.  There is also a sort of dial-a-bus service which you complete a form for, but they don't do hospital runs, and they told me I'm not eligible because it's temporary - I don't know it's temporary yet, so how the heck they know is beyond my ken.  I won't know if I will be able to drive until afterwards - then apparently I have to be referred back to the optician - it sucks, and as has been said with meds I don't know if my BP will go down enough - they said they could do it under general anaesthetic otherwise.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 12, 2017)

Oh that is a shame.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 12, 2017)

oddly enough, when my husband and I split, there were no other 3rd parties involved, and we were never at each other's throats, it was really me who wanted it, he never did, I guess I thought the grass would be greener syndrome,  Nowadays, however, we just get on like a house on fire and I think it's because we live apart LoL, but he had brain surgery in 2000 hence his disability, for his sake and not so much for mine, I have to be able to drive again.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 12, 2017)

Annette&Bertie said:


> oddly enough, when my husband and I split, there were no other 3rd parties involved, and we were never at each other's throats, it was really me who wanted it, he never did, I guess I thought the grass would be greener syndrome,  Nowadays, however, we just get on like a house on fire and I think it's because we live apart LoL, but he had brain surgery in 2000 hence his disability, for his sake and not so much for mine, I have to be able to drive again.


Good luck.


----------



## Bubbsie (Feb 12, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Some patient transport is done by volunteers and they drive thier own cars.


Good point grovesy.


----------



## Bubbsie (Feb 12, 2017)

Annette&Bertie said:


> oddly enough, when my husband and I split, there were no other 3rd parties involved, and we were never at each other's throats, it was really me who wanted it, he never did, I guess I thought the grass would be greener syndrome,  Nowadays, however, we just get on like a house on fire and I think it's because we live apart LoL, but he had brain surgery in 2000 hence his disability, for his sake and not so much for mine, I have to be able to drive again.


Annette I don't know what to suggest...I don't know what might be available to you...I would ring the DUK helpline...you have very difficult circumstances...and need assistance (stating the obvious here)...they may be able to point you in the right direction...why not start your own thread...pertinent to your own circumstances...this one has got caught up in the original posters thread...and your particular dilemma might be obvious to other members...this is such a resourceful forum there may be others here who have/had similar problems...at the risk of boring you rigid...try the helpline...you're not going to lose anything by trying...and it would be good for you to speak to someone directly who will be able assist...good luck...keep us posted.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi @Annette&Bertie . I understand what you mean by patient transport, don't get me wrong it's good but you can be away from home for hours at times nI don't know if this is available in your area or if it would be any good for you.
In my area we have a Volunteer driver service. Their is a yearly registration fee then they charge so much per mile plus an admin fee. Here they allow two hours per appointment and wait either with you or in the car .
It works out much  cheaper than a cab and it's sometimes cabbies giving up their time.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 14, 2017)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I'm not sure how soon thereafter I shall be able to drive, possibly within a few weeks, I suppose they will tell me.  Oddly enough I don't know about anyone else, but I keep hearing about people who had successful cataract removal and were driving within days.  This whole thing has upset me greatly and I'm not exaggerating, plus being stuck in the house is doing my head in - well you can imagine.


My husband has had cataracts removed from both eyes. There was some consultation about the focal length of the replacement lenses. He decided to wear glasses for driving, so when his eyes were healed he needed to visit the optician and as soon as he had his glasses he could drive.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 14, 2017)

When I had my cataracts done I asked for distance vision lenses so I didn't have to wear glasses to drive, or watch TV, but only for reading and close work. I just found that the more convenient way of doing it, particularly since I'd been wearing glasses for distance vision since age 10. I was driving within days of the operation, didn't have to mess about with opticians.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 14, 2017)

The other comment on this thread that I would make is that accepted medical advice is you should discuss with your doctor or diabetes specialist the Atkins diet before embarking on it, particularly if you are on medication. It is not something that should be done on a whim.


----------



## Grogg1 (Feb 14, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> When I had my cataracts done I asked for distance vision lenses so I didn't have to wear glasses to drive, or watch TV, but only for reading and close work. I just found that the more convenient way of doing it, particularly since I'd been wearing glasses for distance vision since age 10. I was driving within days of the operation, didn't have to mess about with opticians.



I wear glasses for distance and have done for 30 years  but am okay reading.  My prescription isn't very strong and day to day I don't wear glasses unless driving or sitting a distance from TV.  When first diagnosed with diabetes my eyesight completely changed and I had perfect distance vision but couldn't read or see my computer screen without some reading glasses.  I was like this for 3 weeks and found it impossible shopping as couldn't read labels, couldn't see my mobile phone etc.  Back to normal now and much happier with not needing reading glasses.  If I had continued like this I would have needed varifocals for work as I use computer a lot but also need to read figures in front of me.

A few years ago an optician told me I had the vision they recommended to cataracts patients to have their replacement lenses at.  Not too short sighted but needing specs to drive and good enough reading vision but he said everyone wants perfect distance vision even though most people need to use their close up vision more often.


----------

